# HAUNTED RADIO'S CRUEL YULE SHOW #1: mangler, mary lambert, pet sematary, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are kicking off our 13th annual 'Cruel Yule' with news on Leprechaun Returns, Mary Lambert, The Mangler, and more!!

Then, our demonic DJ spins you around the 'Vortex' with 2 horror themed holiday songs and then a top ten horror holiday movie list. All of this and much more on the November 28 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-112818.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

